# Accident-Fall



## Froggy (Mar 26, 2003)

Tuesday 25th of March I fell 15feet from a Hemlock. I was just going up to get my hardware(block,beiner,sling,etc..) Fell and landed on my head. Good thing I had a hard hat. Ended up with bruised ribs, Concussion,a bruised neck,and will be out of work untile Monday. My memory is gone right now. Doc says it will come around in a few days. Anxious to get back in a tree, but I realise how fast you can be on the ground. 15feet isn't all that far compared to what could have happened. It makes you realize how quick you can be on the ground and hurt. Thought I'd pass this story on. Be safe.


----------



## Jumper (Mar 27, 2003)

A concussion is bad enough, but you are lucky you did not break something that would have sidelined you, possibly permanently. Take it easy when you do get back to work. Did you fall off a ladder or were you just climbing back up the tree? Get well.


----------

